# Is "medium plus" darker than the "medium" in the mineralize skinfinish?



## Totally random (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi!

Am hoping for quick response.
I have sent my boyfriend to buy a skinfinish.
I have the medium dark, but it's a little dark on me. Like orangy.
Was sending him to buy the "medium plus", but the "medium" looks darker than the "medium plus" on their homepage.

Which one do you think I should get?


----------



## nunu (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes medium plus is darker than medium.


----------



## Totally random (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for the reply!

But why does the "medium" look darker than the "medium plus" (on the homepage)?
It makes me comfused...


----------



## nunu (Mar 23, 2009)

The swatches on the MAC site are known to be on the "off" site, so i wouldn't worry about it


----------



## Totally random (Mar 23, 2009)

Ok, thanks!
Buying the wrong shade is a total disaster...
MAC is very, Very expensive here, and we are not allowed to return products!

I envy you americans who even have the CCOs!!!

I should emigrate!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Mar 23, 2009)

Agreed, the swatches on Macs website are the worst!
Always search swatches before you buy something offline.


----------



## candicenoelle (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm an NC40 and I have my MSFN in Medium. I don't think that the Medium plus is really "darker" it just has a more pink undertone. I tried both and they look fairly similar to one another. I opted for the Medium since it had a more neutral undertone. Hope that helps.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 24, 2009)

^^ I agree, I'm NW25 and I wear medium plus. Medium was too yellow for me


----------



## MsButterfly (Feb 7, 2012)

I came across this post. I'm considering buying the MAC MSF Natural and couldn't decide between the Medium and Medium Plus.  I've been matched to both NW25 and NC25.  My skin is neutral to warm in my opinion. Sensitive skin with broken capillaries and some blotchiness. Dry cheeks, slightly oily tzone.

  	So if the medium plus is more pink I should avoid it I guess since I already have some pinkness from the broken capillaries, blotchiness? Go with the medium (more yellow tones?) ?


----------

